
Brands ranking by 1000 teenagers - good_vibes
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8glsGGU0AAkusx.jpg:large
======
detaro
AT&T is cooler than Facebook Messenger.

Whatsapp is _really_ uncool, beaten even by TMZ or Yahoo.

Twitter is surprisingly cool, although easily beaten by Instagram and Snapchat
(no surprise there).

------
good_vibes
This image is a segment from a study done by Google, page 9 of 16.

[https://storage.googleapis.com/think/docs/its-
lit.pdf](https://storage.googleapis.com/think/docs/its-lit.pdf)

------
good_vibes
Facebook is less cool than Walmart and Wendy's...Pizza Hut.

